# Free camper van sites in europe???



## 93971 (May 1, 2005)

When in France there are manyAire de Camping Car or something like that.
i spoke to a guy last year who had a book with a list if all these thro europe, foolishly did not take name. He got it off the web apparently but maybe available elsewhere.
Anybody any idea where I can get such a book please.


----------



## 93401 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Raymondo,The book you maybe refering to is Etapes Camping-Car widely availiable in France and I believe from CC in Uk,2004 edition has 6400 sites in Europe,7.50euros in France,this comes out in April or May in France and can sell out quickly,there are other publications as well,cheers Gerry.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

try www.amazon.fr, same layout as uk, and if you're already registered in uk / com, this is carried over. Book not out yet but you can place an advance order, delivery to uk about 5 euros.
search for guide camping 2005 for a selection of camping guides

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raymondo and welcome.

Much of the information you seek is in a piece put together by Peejay in a section named Beginners Guide to Aires towards the bottom of the yellow column to the left of this post.

There are many devotees of the aires system here including ourselves.
Try the search facility too.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Raymondo,

My beginners guide to aires that autostratus (gillian) mentions is slightly out of date and the link to purchase the book is broken.

I intend to update the guide as soon as the 2005 version comes through, in the meantime try this link to purchase direct from France......

http://www.campingfrance.com/campingenfrance.jsp?idPage=63

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The 2005 guide published by Camping car magazine was published on 14th of this month - so should now be available.


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Raymondo. The Camping & Caravanning Club sell it, about £7.50 and comes out about March/April, I think. Best to order in advance as I believe they usually sell out.
Chris


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

*Camping Cars Aires Guide*

....comes out on 3 March 2005 according to the web-site (French version - English version still says Feb.)

http://www.campingfrance.com/campingenfrance.jsp?idPage=61


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ron,

I tried using that link to order my copy a few days ago, as soon as you have entered card details and click to validate the transaction it comes up with an error. I've emailed them (in VERY bad French!) about the problem.

I wonder if anyone has another way of getting the 2005 version online?

pete.


----------



## 88788 (May 9, 2005)

I hesitated before posting this as I think it probably publicizes my stupidity.

We are going to France in our new van in October - first time abroad and we would therefore like to buy the aires guide. I have looked at the caravan club & camping & caravan club sites and they do not seem to sell it. I have also looked at the uk amazon site and tesco books and they both offer the 2004 guide only. The postings advised to use the french sites but payment is required in euros.

Here's the thick bit - if I use a french site how do i pay for the book in euros if using my credit card or debit card? 

Stephen


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

If you use amazon.fr to order the aires book and give them your credit card details, then then amazon france will bill the credit card company in euros and that amount will be converted into sterling before being added to your monthly statement. The amount you actually pay will be subject to the prevailing exchange rate - it's usually a good one, better than the tourist rate in the bureau de change.

Same principle applies to all purchases made abroad by your credit card (like autoroute tolls).

Good luck.


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

Whenever you use your card abroad the cost of the item will appear on your statement converted to £ sterling.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Amazon France estimate 25 April.

Dave


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

www.amazon.fr told me 11th April
camp ing france dates vary from from feb for english page to end of march on german and netherlands pages 
amazon probably cheaper - definitely so if you order other items!

8)


----------



## 88788 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I have managed to order a copy due out 22nd April for £9.25 including p&p. They can be ordered from Camping Connections on 01308 898132 (number recommended by Motor Caravan Magazine). I understand that they also represent 'France Passion' in the UK.

Stephen


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

France Passion have a website and you can join on-line.
http://www.france-passion.com/

The cost is 27 Euro, incl. postage which if you pay by Credit Card works out at about £18.60. (at today's exchange rate)
What is the cost if you join through Camping Connections?


----------



## 88788 (May 9, 2005)

I think they said 27 euros, I haver also looked at the website and remembered that it sounded about the same cost but I did not make a note of it as we do not depart until sept. - not quite sure whether to join the France Passion or not - any views, I have asked them to send the full details with my stopover book in April.

Stephen


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We joined France Passion last year, only stayed on one site, a farm and BB south of Abbeyville, we were invited to dinner which cost us over £30 each, fortunately it was my 70th birthday so put it down to that, but it was a costly experience. What I am saying is, it is a very good system but keep your wits about you.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88788 (May 9, 2005)

It did occur to me that the wine growers were not getting anything out of the 'deal'. Obviously some try a little bit of 'cross selling'. Thanks for the advice, will try and keep my wits about me (mind I don't have many to start with).

Stephen


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Reprinted from the March 2005 edition of Camping-Car Magazine received this morning.

Le Guide officiel des aires de services 2005 sera en vente le 4 mars.

6500 stops this year as against 6400 last.
This year's edition includes some aires in Greece and Croatia.

Therefore to confirm an earlier post the book will be available in France from early March.


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

> I have looked at the caravan club & camping & caravan club sites and they do not seem to sell it.


CCC you need to go through to the Carefree Travel Service and request there.

We used France Passion 3 times last year, each very good  . We chose to eat at one farm and had a several-course meal, with drinks, for 19 euros each, which we thoroughly enjoyed although it wouldn't have suited, say a veggie, or a finniky eater, as there was no choice. One night was at a private house (they had a motorhome) and we had an excellent stay and they had nothing to sell - I think they just liked the company.

We've sent off our application again this year and it was 24 euros to rejoin, which I think is a bargain. However I sent application by post as I couldn't see a security lock or policy on the internet site and was a bit worried about using credit card. I'm not very up on the security of sites so didn't like to take a chance - has anyone else used the internet to pay Passion France?

Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We used the website to pay the annual sub for France Passion last year and again this year.
No problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

For anyone still wanting this publication. I ordered it yesterday from the "Camping and Caravanning Club £8.50 due out in April
Ian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

solentviews2 said:


> For anyone still wanting this publication. I ordered it yesterday from the "Camping and Caravanning Club £8.50 due out in April
> Ian


Which publication,Ian?

France Passion book is due out 1st week in March and the aires book 4th March.
Anybody wanting France Passion should order direct if needed before April and buy the aires book (8 Euro) in France on arrival at the first hypermarket or possibly a bookshop in the hypermarket precinct.


----------

